# Stipula 22 Repair



## apple320 (Nov 2, 2009)

After having this pen repaired 3 times and it broke again I was getting set to throw it out when I thought I might be able to install a converter in it.  I had to make up a new body as the converter was a bit longer than the piston unit but now I have a pen I love using.  No more urges to throw it out.

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1622.jpg

http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_1621.jpg

Chris


----------



## KenV (Nov 2, 2009)

Three cheers for a sustainability approach -   Better photos that earlier post for clarity.  Fountain pens seem to be about feel, and sounds like you have a great feel for this one now.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 2, 2009)

Bravo. I like the "22" at the top. Nice touch.


----------



## apple320 (Nov 3, 2009)

*22*

I did not make this pen.  All I did was turn a new black body and remove the piston unit that kept breaking and drilled it out to take the converter.  

It was made by Stipula in Italy.

Chris


----------

